# bank account



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

can I open a bank account in Spain ( Los Acazares, Murcia) whilst living in the UK, before I have an address in Spain ?
i have been trawling all the threads on the forum prior to my move, very helpfull, if not a little worrying in places !! 
cheers
Ray


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the answer is no, not sure though. You do however have to go through a lot of hoops these days to open an account, even an offshore one.
It's usual to have to provide proof of address at least, either by utility bills or rental contract or similar. for one new account I had to provide six months statements from my other bank plus proof of where my income came from plus proof of where my opening deposit came from as well as get a copy of my passport signed by someone from a list of official bodies: bank manager, accountant, lawyer, senior Civil Servant etc etc. plus proof of credit status.
Once in Spain it's easier: just passport and proof of address. Not even a NIE, which I didn't get until later.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know how it is now (the credit crunch changed a lot of things!!??), but we opened an account in Spain while we were viewing properties 2 1/2 years ago. It was fairly straight forward and we used our UK address and details. Once we moved here we had to change the account to a residents account. We also discovered that there was a branch of this bank in London - Solbank, which we could have opened it from. I think Barclays and Santender/Abbey National have their UK branches that may be able to help you???? Perhaps go in and ask????????


Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, we sorted a Spanish current account whilst still in the UK using Halifax about a year ago but, as you say, with all that's gone on it could be different now.


Doggy


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, Halifax Espana will let you open an account with a UK address and you can even submit documents via the UK branch. The account is opened as non-resident, and once you are here and have your residency, they will close that account and open a resident account. Don't know if they have branches near to where you are planning to move to though. They tend to be in the big expat areas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually thats a good point Lynn. Most ATMs charge you if you dont belong to their bank, so its sensible if you use ATMs a lot to make sure you're near your bank

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

lynn said:


> Yes, Halifax Espana will let you open an account with a UK address and you can even submit documents via the UK branch. The account is opened as non-resident, and once you are here and have your residency, they will close that account and open a resident account. Don't know if they have branches near to where you are planning to move to though. They tend to be in the big expat areas.


Yes they have a branch where you are moving:
Río Borines, 64, local 1.
C.C. El Balneario. 
30710 Los Alcázares 

website is Bienvenido a HALIFAX HISPANIA

You can use ATM's showing the 'servired' symbol with no charges. That's quite a common one- I don't have a problem finding them!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Yes they have a branch where you are moving:
> Río Borines, 64, local 1.
> C.C. El Balneario.
> 30710 Los Alcázares
> ...



Yes, now thatswhat my husband always says, but I get charged!!!! I'm with Solbank who are part of the "servired" thingy??

Jo xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

All you need, if you open it in Spain, is your passport and money. They'll register your address as the branch where you opened it until you have a proper address here in Spain. My bank wouldn't change the non-residents accounts to residents until we actually had the cards.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, now thatswhat my husband always says, but I get charged!!!! I'm with Solbank who are part of the "servired" thingy??
> 
> Jo xx


Ah, well that's because your husband is WRONG!!!!

I just found this on the Solbank website:
Cash withdrawals are free of charge at all Banco Sabadell (Solbank, Banco Sabadell and Banco Herrero) cash machines.

At Servired cash machines from other banks, the comission charged is 1% min. 0.60€ per operation. 
At other cash machines in Spain or in the rest of the world, the commission is 4% (minimum 2.70€).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> All you need, if you open it in Spain, is your passport and money. They'll register your address as the branch where you opened it until you have a proper address here in Spain. My bank wouldn't change the non-residents accounts to residents until we actually had the cards.


My OH actually got notified by the guardia that he needed to change his account - but since OH isnt officially a resident in Spain they let him go, so he still has a non-residents account

Jo xxx


----------



## shufty (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently opened a Barclays account in Benidorm. You do not need a Spanish address.

I did it on line in the UK, they sent me some forms to complete, which I took to a UK branch of Barclays with my ID etc. The forms were in English.

You do not need to be a UK Barclays customer.

There's no service fees and you get online banking facilities. I did however have to sign some forms the next time I visited Spain, but as I was visiting shortly afterwards, it wasn't a problem.

They wont send your debit card to your Uk home, you need to collect them on your next visit. PIN numbers will be sent to your UK address.


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is the repy I got from Halifax in Los Alazares, for your info, cheers Ray :

Yes we can open an account for you. You will need to send us a copy of your passport and verification of your address (driving licence or recent bank statement). You will need to get these endorsed by the bank to say that they have seen the originals. You can then scan or fax them to us with the details of your telephone number and email address.

The maintenance of the account is 25€ a year which is payable on opening the account. What we will do is email the account number to you so that you can arrange the transfer of a min 100€. Once we have received this we can order the debit card and internet banking codes.

We have to have original signatures so we will have to post everything to you and then you can post them back to us. 

You will have plenty of access to cash machines without any charge and transfers from the Halifax UK to here are also free.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> Here is the repy I got from Halifax in Los Alazares, for your info, cheers Ray :
> 
> Yes we can open an account for you. You will need to send us a copy of your passport and verification of your address (driving licence or recent bank statement). You will need to get these endorsed by the bank to say that they have seen the originals. You can then scan or fax them to us with the details of your telephone number and email address.
> 
> ...


Ray,

I believe if you contact their e-banking service, then you are able to get documents sent through using a halifax branch in the UK. The following is on their website:
'If you prefer to open an account before coming to Spain, contact our e-banking Service on + 34 902 310 100 or the European Operations Dep. in the UK 0845 600 3603, where you will be informed of the steps to follow.'

This is what we did, and I just took all the documents into a halifax branch who copied and verified them and sent them on to the bank in Spain. They then called to get the authorisation for the initial deposit, and the bank cards, cheque book and e-banking log on details were sent through to us in the UK. We just stipulated the branch we wanted in Fuengirola. Once we were here and resident, we just changed the account over to a resident's account. I must admit, I have been very happy with it as a bank and its reassuring to have all English speaking staff to help.


----------



## Peter J. Veldman (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe it's possible to open a bank account in Spain at an onlinebank? I hear they seem to be quite good these days. I mean Before you have a NIE or a spanish address? I tried 2 online banks but they won't let me open the account for non-residents. I am living in paraguay.

Peter


----------



## pensionsandsavings (Apr 14, 2010)

*Solbank update*



lynn said:


> Ah, well that's because your husband is WRONG!!!!
> 
> I just found this on the Solbank website:
> Cash withdrawals are free of charge at all Banco Sabadell (Solbank, Banco Sabadell and Banco Herrero) cash machines.
> ...


Solbank offer a number of different accounts. We pay a monthly fee of about €8 for a "premium" account (discounts off various things etc) but are only allowed 12 cash withdrawals a month from servired and then get charged. Withdrawals from non servidred network and you pay every time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Peter J. Veldman said:


> Maybe it's possible to open a bank account in Spain at an onlinebank? I hear they seem to be quite good these days. I mean Before you have a NIE or a spanish address? I tried 2 online banks but they won't let me open the account for non-residents. I am living in paraguay.
> 
> Peter


Have you thought of opening an offshore account? Very handy if you travel a lot or spend time in more than one country.


----------



## Peter J. Veldman (Mar 27, 2010)

> Have you thought of opening an offshore account? Very handy if you travel a lot or spend time in more than one country.
> 
> 
> > I am sorry maybe this sounds stupid but i actualy don't know what you mean with "offshore"account?? I have one account in Paraguay and one in my native country The Netherlands. I know i could get money from an ATM with my Dutch bankcard;the spanish account is meant to pay regular things such as electricity bill or water etc..
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Peter J. Veldman said:


> > Have you thought of opening an offshore account? Very handy if you travel a lot or spend time in more than one country.
> >
> >
> > > I am sorry maybe this sounds stupid but i actualy don't know what you mean with "offshore"account?? I have one account in Paraguay and one in my native country The Netherlands. I know i could get money from an ATM with my Dutch bankcard;the spanish account is meant to pay regular things such as electricity bill or water etc..
> > ...


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

lynn said:


> Ray,
> 
> I believe if you contact their e-banking service, then you are able to get documents sent through using a halifax branch in the UK. The following is on their website:
> 'If you prefer to open an account before coming to Spain, contact our e-banking Service on + 34 902 310 100 or the European Operations Dep. in the UK 0845 600 3603, where you will be informed of the steps to follow.'
> ...


Hi Lynn,

Just happened to stumbe on your post whilst looking at where to open a bank account near our 'new' house and would like to thank you for your information. I rang the number and in a matter of minutes I had been sent a form which I now have to take to a local Lloyds TSB branch along with some identifying docs and I should have an account with Los Alcazares Branch in a few days time.

Easy peasy!

Muchos Gracias!!!

Maria


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mazlester said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Just happened to stumbe on your post whilst looking at where to open a bank account near our 'new' house and would like to thank you for your information. I rang the number and in a matter of minutes I had been sent a form which I now have to take to a local Lloyds TSB branch along with some identifying docs and I should have an account with Los Alcazares Branch in a few days time.
> 
> ...


No problem, glad my post helped you. If you moving over and become resident, pop in to the branch and they change your account from a non- resident to resident account.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

lynn said:


> No problem, glad my post helped you. If you moving over and become resident, pop in to the branch and they change your account from a non- resident to resident account.


Hi Lynn,

Yep will do as we'll be 'permanent' from May and looking though my window at work I'm sooooooo looking forward to moving over! It's dank and bitterly cold currently -2.5!!!!! Brrrrrrrrr! 

Maria


----------

